# Tube Tester in Edmonton



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm starting to pile up the tubes, almost all are preamp from the U7 to the X7 and in between, I know some are still good but I'm not sure how good or worth keeping. Does someone in or around the city (Edmonton/Sherwood Park) have a tube testing unit they are willing to share or have commandeered for 20 minutes? I would be more than happy to come by with a six pack or bottle of wine?

Thank you,
Vadim


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have a couple dozen old tubes I wouldn't mind testing too, maybe we can make a party out of it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That would be great! Thanks. I'm dropping off a guitar at Marvin's place this week so maybe I'll try to stop in to see you as well and grab it. I'll send a PM your way.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Reviving this dead thread. Getting a strange hum from my Fender Super Champ X2. Not a consistent 60 cycle like hum you would get from a single coil pickup. Seems a to have bit of AM radio sound when you are not quite tuned in properly to a station. This is a hybrid amp. The sound is louder on the clean tube only channel than on a DSP channel Tweed Deluxe Dirty. I was thinking I should get the tubes tested, but first google search revealed nothing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've lost track of how many times I've tried to buy a tube tester and missed out by a hair.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just amp, nothing plugged in and you’re getting interference?

Maybe give C4 a call, Chuck has a ton of different testers. Some are high end and precision units


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only thing plugged in is the foot switch. On Tweed Deluxe Dirty DSP channel, I get hum. Turn it off , which leaves clean tube channel on, the noise is at least twice as loud. This makes me wonder if might be tubes.


----------

